# Dog has pink mole looking bump on her back?



## edithnav (Feb 16, 2016)

I can't say how long she's had it but I barely noticed today. She doesn't seem to be in pain when I touch it, she's eating fine, she's acting fine. 
I just don't know what it could be. Of course I am going to be taking her to the vet soon but I just wanted someone's opinion! Thanks!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks like a wart. Have a vet double check, of course, but I don't imagine it will be anything to overly worry about.


----------

